# My P is definately sick



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

i noticed the other day my P had symptons of ich. I did the recommended salt dossage

(1tbsp/gal) and inceased the water temp to 84 degrees. Today is the 4th day of

treatment and i noticed he has MORE white spots as well as a cloudy eye!

WTF?! I'm tripping out! What next guys??? Another water change? It will be my 4th in

4 days! More salt??

im lost and don't wanna lose this guy. Any help is appreciated...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

my p's have NEVER had ich, but my other fish have. i use some ich medication and use the recommended dosage and it's always gone with 24 hrs.. i've never done just salt... always medicated... try some medication in a hospital tank.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Forgot some info:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Ph: 8 (always been high and is stable)


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

thanks khuzhong, but this is my only tank.

i have a 3 inch spilo.

still medicate? Don't i need to remove the carbon from my filter?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

If it is indeed ich remove the carbon from your filter and treat your P with Serra Costapur or Aquarium Ph. Super Ich Cure they are the best!You can use salt during the treatment also.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have never used anything but salt to treat ich but I believe you want to use half the regular dose with piranhas.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yeah, remove the carbon.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

how about another water change? What about his cloudy eye? what about the fact that it seems to be getting worse?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Then you have to use Melafix and Super Ich Cure together......and imidiately!!!!!


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

it's turning into this i believe

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/up...-1059755364.jpg


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

now he's not eating


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

in the process if treating ich, i believe i've overdosed on salt. The ich seems to be gone

only to be replaced with ammonia burn.

Both his eyes are cloudy, in fact, i believe he's now blind as he bumps into almost

everything now










he no longer has an appetite and just stays in one place. I did a 40% water change and

through my searches will continue this every 2 days to remove the salt. Should i still

get any meds??

As always, all help is appreciated.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

stop doing water changes for god sake and leave the fish a lone... your only stressing it out more, thus increasing ick more.. besides 1 tablespoon for 1 gallon WTF..I use that to every 10 gallon..

Anyways stay away from medication, especially QuickCure that piece of sh*t killed me fish.. Just close the lights, increase temptrature, and let it heal by itself..

NO MORE WATER CHANGES>>I hope its not too late already


----------

